
Writing a Wayland compositor with wlroots: shells - Sir_Cmpwn
https://drewdevault.com/2018/07/29/Wayland-shells.html
======
nepeckman
Thank you so much for the work you've done with wlroots and sway. Custom
window managers are one of my favorite parts of linux, and I'm glad wlroots
exists to make custom wayland compositors more accessible.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Thanks for your kind words :)

------
pzone
This is super cool! Nobody else seems to be writing about Wayland in a luicid
and straightforward way.

------
spicyusername
Always love reading these! Thanks for all the hard work!

------
equalunique
Server is down (might just be the corporate HTTPS inspection here)

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
I think it's just you.

